# Base Plate for Cycloidal Drive



## Norppu (Dec 31, 2020)

There will be a cycloidal drive for RPM reduction for the rotating welding positioner.
This time it will be the base plate that holds it all together.
A lot of boring and milling.
The main role is played by Wohlhaupter.




The video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

